# 10 year old needs loving forever home



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this lovely girl needs a loving forever home as soon as possible. she is 10 years old, and would suit a quiet household without young children. the owners are moving and cannot take her with them. i actually spotted her being given away so i emailed the owner asking if i could rehome her properly rather than risk dog baiters etc. he is really grateful of the offer of help and has taken his advert straight down. she is named Baby and is spayed, vaccinated up until 2008, has no health issues and has been living as an indoor cat. so, is there anyone who can offer this girl a new home where she can have peace and quiet?

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/rescue%20cats/102802923_614_zpsf6e17374.jpg.html]


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhhh she's lovely - how sad they can't take her 

Glad she's with you CG - I do so wish Mia was *normal* and I could fill my house with cats


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

Does she get on with other animals?

I will be moving house in about 5 weeks (from a flat to a lovely house with a garden, the back door even has a cat flap already!) and would love to have a cat.
I've always adopted older cats but since having indoor rabbits haven't had one just in case they didn't get on.
My rabbits are old as well so not playful or anything but are 100% indoor bunnies.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww she is beautiful i really hope it works out for her


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

ClaireyFairy said:


> Does she get on with other animals?
> 
> I will be moving house in about 5 weeks (from a flat to a lovely house with a garden, the back door even has a cat flap already!) and would love to have a cat.
> I've always adopted older cats but since having indoor rabbits haven't had one just in case they didn't get on.
> My rabbits are old as well so not playful or anything but are 100% indoor bunnies.


i'll the owners the question about how she is with other animals. she is an indoor cat though so may not want to be in the garden much. i'll get back to you as soon as i find out


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

If she's not ok with rabbits that's fine, just thought I'd offer since I am a sucker for the golden oldies!
Oh and the house would be a quiet one, it'd be me (I'm 30) and my brother (who is 23) but he isn't about much as he spends most of his time at his gf's house. So it'd mostly be just me at home.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

ClaireyFairy said:


> If she's not ok with rabbits that's fine, just thought I'd offer since I am a sucker for the golden oldies!
> Oh and the house would be a quiet one, it'd be me (I'm 30) and my brother (who is 23) but he isn't about much as he spends most of his time at his gf's house. So it'd mostly be just me at home.


i'm just waiting on a reply from the owner so i'll get back to you as soon as i find out. thankyou so much for thinking about her. not many people want the older cats and i was so worried about where she would end up when he was giving her away in a local classified website hopefully she'll be ok with your rabbits and we can sort something out then x


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for asking for me.
I always adopt the older animals, or the ones less likely to get a home for whatever reason.

If she is ok with rabbits although you are a little way away from me I'm sure I can get to her somehow 

The house I'll be moving to isn't the biggest, just a 2 bedroom terraced one but plenty of space for a cat I think.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

ClaireyFairy said:


> Thanks for asking for me.
> I always adopt the older animals, or the ones less likely to get a home for whatever reason.
> 
> If she is ok with rabbits although you are a little way away from me I'm sure I can get to her somehow
> ...


that's lovely of you to go for these that are less likely to be rehomed. the size of the house would be fine i'm sure. she doesn't sound that active so i think she'd be happy to snuggle in her bed and have a wander around every so often. we can always try to sort help with transport if needed too.

it does sound as though she just wants a quiet life and would probably be fine with the rabbits. she doesn't appear to have had contact with any but she really just wants to sleep. i've always had cats (several of them) with rabbits free ranging and i've never had a problem myself. she used to live with 2 dogs and just kept herself to herself.


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

That's how my mums cat is with her 2 indoor bunnies as well. They pretty much just ignore each other, the cat will lay with the rabbits sometimes but usually just curls up on a chair and snoozes all day (that's the great thing about older cats!)


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

ClaireyFairy said:


> That's how my mums cat is with her 2 indoor bunnies as well. They pretty much just ignore each other, the cat will lay with the rabbits sometimes but usually just curls up on a chair and snoozes all day (that's the great thing about older cats!)


i've just pm'd you


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Fantastic news for Baby hopefully she has found her forever home with ClaireyFairy pending her homecheck:thumbup:

thankyou Claire for offering this gorgeous girl a lovely home x


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm all excited and nervous now!
I just hope my new home will be suitable for her.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Really wonderful news  and I'm sure a HUGE relief to her current slaves as I'm sure they must be devastated to not be able to take her with them - she looks very well loved


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

I've offered to give her old owners updates if they'd like them.
I can only imagine how hard it must be to give up a much loved pet.

Baby will be very well looked after by me I promise you all that 
I have only had 1 cat myself but I adopted him when he was 17 years old and he lived until he was 22 years so he didn't do too bad.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

some more photos for you Claire  sorry they have come out sideways


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

and a few more for you too


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you. Thank you 

She is beautiful. She looks just like my mums cat.
Now the next few weeks are reeeeally going to drag.
I cant wait until I can have her with me.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww great news , i was hoping it would work out , yeay


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Fantastic news - yaaaaay


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She's a really lovely girl.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

This little girl will be leaving for her new home with ClaireyFairey on Saturday. Thankyou so much Claire for giving her a forever home


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

This is LOVELY!

Just like a fairy story - Baby's new mammy is well named.

Hope you have very many years together.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

More good news, lovely.


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

We're nearly all ready for her here, just going to get settled in my new home tomorrow and will start working out where all her toys and beds are going to go (went a little overboard with the shopping for her!)

There will be picture updates asap of course.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Well how is she?x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm afraid its been delayed until next Sunday but she will be leaving then to start her new life


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

Well done Claire, another little one in a safe home :thumbup1:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

At long last, Baby has finally gone to her forever home today. Cheryl has been to visit with her OH and they have made a detour on the way home to take Baby to Claire. They should be there in approx 30 mins. It turns out that the 'moving and can't take her' excuse was just that. They have a baby and don't want the cat (well at least the woman doesn't anyway). Good luck beautiful girl and thankyou Claire for adopting her. a huge thankyou also to cheryl for taking her to her new home for me:thumbsup:
Claire has recently moved house and her internet won't be back on until tomorrow so i'm sure she will introduce her properly as soon as she can xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Good luck Baby 

Well done everyone who looked out for her!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've just heard from Claire and she's given me permission to share the text that she sent to me with you all.

''i think it's safe to say that baby likes me and has settled quickly! she keeps nudging me with her head so i stroke her, she is purring for england and has just flopped out on the sofa beside me with her head on my leg. she likes attention! thank you so much sally. she's wonderful x

i'm so happy for this girl as she could have ended up anywhere. it turns out they tried to give her away before the baby was born and no one wanted her. as for telling me they were moving and couldn't take her, well that wasn't true was it. it least she is with someone now who really wants her. thankyou so much claire, i'm sure she'll be very happy with you


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww baby sounds like you have a wonderfull home now


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Fantastic news that this lovely girl has found a forever home with Claire


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm back online finally.

Baby (her name will be changed as that doesn't suit her at all, just got to think of one that fits) has settled in completely...she clearly loves me (thank goodness!) and wants to be with me all the time, she wants constant attention and purrs like mad.
She is very affectionate and likes to rub her head all over you, she even stuck her head in my slipper while I was wearing it this morning!

The only thing that isn't so good is that she doesn't seem to like men (well so far the only visitors I've had since yesterday have been male so it could be she is just scared of all people but we don't know yet)
My brother came to visit after she had been here a few hours and she ran away and hid.
Then my other brother who lives here came home around 10pm last night and as soon as she heard his voice she started a low growl and hid under my legs and when he walked into the room she ran under a chair and wouldn't come out for about an hour.
Then this morning a guy came round to sort the phoneline out and Baby was sleeping on the sofa beside me, when the guy came in the door she ran out the door so fast and went and hid upstairs 

I'm sure it is something that she will be ok with in time. It's just sad that she's like that and I hope it's just because she doesn't like strangers and not because anyone has done anything to her in the past to make her so scared.

As for her owners just getting rid of her because they had a baby...people are unbelievably cruel and I wont say anymore than that otherwise I will rant on. 

So Baby is doing well and I'm so glad that Sally and Cheryl made it possible for her to come to me. Thank you both 

I will have pictures in a few days when I find my camera!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

ClaireyFairy said:


> I'm back online finally.
> 
> Baby (her name will be changed as that doesn't suit her at all, just got to think of one that fits) has settled in completely...she clearly loves me (thank goodness!) and wants to be with me all the time, she wants constant attention and purrs like mad.
> She is very affectionate and likes to rub her head all over you, she even stuck her head in my slipper while I was wearing it this morning!
> ...


Thankyou so much Claire for letting us all know how she is doing. I'm so glad she loves you already but that is really sad if she is actually scared of men
Where i collected her from the lady told me that since she has had the baby, Baby has took a dislike to her (the lady) and she was ok with her husband. It makes me wonder what the hell went on with her as she was fine with me as soon as i got there. The lady never even said goodbye to her I would have been breaking my heart if i was having to rehome any of mine:crying: I have to be polite on fb though as they do go on there and have actually thanked me for helping her so diplomacy is the answer on there.
Whatever Baby has been through at least she is safe with you now and i'm sure in time with the love you give her, she will learn to trust men again (if that is the problem) xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

Just a little update (I'm going to start a thread for pictures later but wanted to update here)

Baby must have just been scared of strangers coming into the house that had only had her and me in it all day when she first got here.
Last night my brother came home from work early and had my 16 year old male cousin with him.
At first Baby was snoozing upstairs but an hour after they got here she came wandering up to everyone and was rubbing her head on their legs and wanting a fuss...which she got of course! 
She has come so far in such a short space of time and I'm like a proud mum right now! I'm so glad she's not scared of people.

She wont sleep on/in anything comfortable until late in the evening when it's just me and her.
She has beds, an armchair, the sofa and a bed upstairs to sleep on yet she chooses to sleep under the armchair on the cold floorboards...is this normal??
When I am here on my own late in the evening she will come and lay on the sofa with me but as soon as I go to bed she goes back under the chair until I get up.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww your post made me smile, im so glad Baby has come out for visitors, bless her. I have no idea about the sleeping on the floor, mine all make a mad dash for the bed at night 
Maybe she just needs a bit more time 
I cant wait to see the photos


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so pleased to hear that Baby has settled with other people now When i collected her she was lying on the floor by the side of the tv cabinet. Her bed was next to her but she seemed to prefer the floor there too


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

She keeps coming out and getting on the tv unit and will sit behind the tv!
Maybe she's just trying to figure out where her favourite spot is, she's got plenty of time to choose 

Oh and the rabbits love her!
They are upstairs in the bedroom so I put a puppy panel across the doorway so they couldn't get out and Baby couldn't get in the room and they all lay at the puppy panel, it's so cute.
I haven't let them go in the room together yet because I don't want to rush introductions but things are looking good.

She isn't eating much at all. Is that normal? Or should I pop her to the vets?


----------

